# Collings CJ35



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

I'm always leery about buying an acoustic without trying first but my rep. Brandon @ Willcutt has always picked me some stellar electric instruments and decided to give him the mandate. After narrowing it down to a few guitars, he sent me some clips and I made my final choice. This golden era inspired Jumbo is simply superb. Great neck carve, killer balanced tone and just a stellar instrument overall. I immediately bonded with the guitar - it's been 4 months now and it remains a joy play. Mahogany sides and back, 1 3/4" nut width & 24 7/8" scale. I really dig the unbound haircut headstock. The guitar is also ultra light.


I had owned a really nice C10 for years and this Jumbo has definitely made up for it.


----------



## ElectricMojo (May 19, 2011)

Wow, it looks really fantastic. A big congrats.


----------



## the-patient (May 19, 2009)

Damn that is a beautiful instrument. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Very nice. Glad you are enjoying it. Surprisingly, it has a neck that would fit me.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Now we gotta jam. I'll bring my three Collings. . Se up the condenser mics and crack a beer. 

I'll call you this week 

Sean


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

Drop dead gorgeous burst. Congratulations.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

These guitars are just so well made. I've tried a bunch of modern J body Gibsons, and there have been a few standouts but they are all over the place quality wise. Every single J body Collings I've played has been a standout. Its great to have a dealer here in Ottawa (Lauzon's, the best) where you can compare these guitars head to head with the Martins, Taylors and Gibsons.


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

I've always been intrigued by Collings, unfortunately there are no dealers out here in land beyond the big mountains. That one looks oh so cool, great burst seems to be about the same size as my 59 J45


----------

